# weatherseal



## jules63 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi I'm new to the forum but looking for some DIY advice.

Does anyone know if thompson weather seal is available in Spain (i'm in the Valencia region) or whether there is a local alternative and if so what i need to ask for.

i have a stone wall on the hosue that is not rendered and there is a damp problem on the inside so thought a water repellent coating might help next winter.

Bit of a novice at this DIY buisness so any advice gratefully recieved!

cheers

jules


----------



## twintubber (Jul 25, 2008)

jules63 said:


> hi I'm new to the forum but looking for some DIY advice.
> 
> Does anyone know if thompson weather seal is available in Spain (i'm in the Valencia region) or whether there is a local alternative and if so what i need to ask for.
> 
> ...


you wont get thompsons but they have equivs ask in any store


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jules63 said:


> hi I'm new to the forum but looking for some DIY advice.
> 
> Does anyone know if thompson weather seal is available in Spain (i'm in the Valencia region) or whether there is a local alternative and if so what i need to ask for.
> 
> ...


Sika Seal. I sealed the stone base of my villa with it and its worked wonders. I have to go out now but I'll go downstairs later and get the full name of it


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The issue is OFTEN that the cement is SO porous that you'll really need a TRUE SEALANT and not just silicone weatherproofing. This can generate OTHER moisture problems if the room etc cannot breathe.

The other thing to watch is whether the water is actually entering the inner edge of the wall. Moving the windows to be flush with the outer wall solved 99% of our leaks. Actually we fitted a second set.


----------



## jules63 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks - at least they will know what i am talking about in the shop when i go in and ask for it (always supposing my Spanish is up to it


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Company called "Jeffs Paints"in Valencia area.
Paint is a little pricey but top quality,long lasting and well worth the extra.
They also do a Top Quality, long lasting ,Sealer Paint,(cant tell you exact name as I am in Sweden at present ),but it does an excellent long term job.
They have a factory and also a shop in Monserrat.(20km S.W. of VAL) and also supply other retailers in the VAL.area.


----------

